# Testing Website Appearance with iPhone 3GS



## keega (Jun 16, 2005)

We bought a refurbished, unlocked iPhone 3GS that we use to test our mobile website appearance through the wireless network. I have a basic question: The phone is not activated with a carrier, however, it needs to have the latest software for testing purposes. Does the fact that it is unlocked preclude us from downloading the latest software for the 3GS?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## simsboy27 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello,

Here's a website where you can get some information about it. I'm not completely sure if Updating an unlocked iPhone works on WiFi. I always thought you could, but after looking into it I'm not completely sure if its possible. I think it depends on the way it was unlocked.
http://www.ehow.com/way_5822008_can-unlocked-iphones-updated_.html

*I would actually recommend buying an iPod Touch because it runs the same iOS as iPhone and then you also don't have the chance on it not being able to update.*


----------



## drmacpccom (Feb 22, 2013)

The idea behind a phone that is unlocked means that the phone has firmware that allows it to be added to any cell phone provider in the USA. However, when you upgrade your software via apple, it likely will install new firmware that would cause the unlock to go away. You might need someone to look deeper into your issue, but if you have no data on the phone, and you want to upgrade you should. It will require you to re-activate the phone to use it when you upgrade sometimes.


----------



## geek_geko (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, When using this model for testing you need to be careful as the screen res. is a different to later iPhones, inc. the retenia display models. For testing screen res, etc then Browser Stack seems to be a useful tool. There's very (30 min I think!!) free trial available.


----------

